# Is The Black Lives Matter Movement Infected By WillFul Ignorance?



## AveryJarhman (Dec 26, 2015)

Sadly, it appears evident members and supporters of the **Black Lives Matter* *organization, as well as other protesters concerned about injustice in our CJS, represent Americans who choose to IGNORE America’s expanding and shameful **National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect,* aka *Poverty,** that for the past three or more decades has deprived untold numbers of emotionally abused and neglected young developing children from experiencing and enjoying a safe, fairly happy American kid childhood!

**Childhood Abuse and Neglect** that often leads emotionally and physically neglected children like popular American rap performer **Tupac Shakur** to develop into depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal **(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)** teens and adults who often cause emotional harm and physical trauma to peaceful people when venting their anger and frustrations for irresponsibly being introduced to a life of pain and struggle by immature single moms who selfishly begin building families before acquiring the skills, **PATIENCE**, and means to raise and nurture a fairly happy, reasonably well-adjusted child maturing into a fairly happy teen and adult who enjoys **Safe Streets** to travel and play on.

Evidence of **Child Abuse and Neglect**.

Quoting the May 2015 NYT article, *"The suicide rate among black children has nearly doubled since the early 1990s, surpassing the rate for white children, a new study has found."*

*Who or what is responsible for traumatizing, abusing, neglecting, maltreating children* to the point where depressed young kids,* we're talking elementary school age kids,* believe their lives are not worth living?

Kendrick Lamar *(Nationally Popular Grammy Winner & Victim of Child Abuse)* - Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV Video News


https://knutesniche.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/laweekly-lamar-abuse.png

In paragraph eight of this interview Kendrick candidly reveals the source of his childhood and adult depression, the roots of Poverty *(Child Abuse)* and his sadness over being deprived of a safe, fairly happy Average Joe American kid childhood.

Like many victims of childhood abuse, Kendrick is reluctant to place the blame for his siblings abusive upbringing on the abusers, choosing instead to blame the system and police for his depression and suicidal thoughts.

In the 60s-70s virtually all American music artists of African descent wrote beautiful music praising, adoring wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting the *MATERNAL HALF* of our population.

For the last thirty years or more, a significant number of nationally and internationally mega-popular American music performers of African descent have been characterizing our moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces as less than human ^itches and ^hores unworthy of respect.

Do children who truly love and respect their moms mature into teens and adults characterizing women as ^itches and ^hores?

The question all concerned, compassionate Americans should seriously be asking ourselves, our elected, civil, social, community and religious leaders is, *"What real, substantial changes in our society's attitude and laws need to occur to prevent abuse that often causes young kids to mature into depressed, frustrated, angry teens and adults as a result of experiencing the **emotional and/or physical trauma of an abusive childhood?"**

What truly saddens me is America's First Couple* *Mr. and Mrs. Barack Obama*,* America's premier Presidential Parental Figures, choose to pretty much remain silent on this issue.

I'm guessing Mr. and Mrs. Obama believe they do not have a responsibility to compassionately scold and correct (in plain spoken English) the immature young moms who are primarily responsible for nurturing and raising abused and neglected children **(Freddie Gray-Michael Singleton)** who mature into depressed, angry, sometimes suicidal teens and adults populating our prisons and many American communities.

Perhaps Mr. and Mrs. Obama do not wish to compromise their reputation among a small population of Americans who view them as *"The Cool"* presidential couple?

In the meantime, poorly socialized, unsupervised, abused and neglected children will continue maturing into depressed, angry teens and adults much like **Daquan Antonio Westbrook*,* a deceased 18-year-old rapper known as “Donkey Cartel”, who lacked empathy, compassion and respect for his peaceful neighbors because he believes his life sucks so why shouldn't other people's lives suck too!!!

Could the people and community harming anti-social behaviors recorded in this video explain why some or many law enforcement officials experience fear, anxiety, emotional pain, frustration and anger?


Peace.

Black* *(Children's)* *Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm am so sick of all these bastards thinking the world still owes them something. 
A black man was selected as President. 
TWICE 
Racial inequality is a thing of the fucking past. 
Get over it.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 26, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> I'm am so sick of all these bastards thinking the world still owes them something.
> A black man was selected as President.
> TWICE
> Racial inequality is a thing of the fucking past.
> Get over it.


He was elected, not selected...


----------

